# Blazers on TV tonight?



## Ukrainefan (Aug 1, 2003)

Oregonian says they're on foxnw, Blazers.com says same but they're not on tv schedule in Eugene and Foxsports website doesn't have them on their schedule; anyone know?


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

Well, the Oregonian says its on at 7:00pm on FSN, and I seem to recall it being mentioned on the last game by Barret. Dont see any reason why this wouldn't be true for Eugene.


----------



## blue32 (Jan 13, 2006)

FSNW baby!
7PM


----------



## Ukrainefan (Aug 1, 2003)

I hope you guys are right.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Foulzilla said:


> Well, the Oregonian says its on at 7:00pm on FSN, and I seem to recall it being mentioned on the last game by Barret. Dont see any reason why this wouldn't be true for Eugene.


Yup. FSN at 7.


----------

